# Italian Lakes by TVR



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

I fully realise that this post borders on heresy and that we are in danger of having our membership withdrawn, but on 15 June we are off for 3 weeks to the Italian Lakes in my male menopause special instead of our Autocruise Starspirit.   

So if you see the batmobile flashing its lights and the occupants waving at you, you will know we really are MHF guys in a cunning disguise.

Route will be Colmar, Stelvio (driving the famous Stelvio Pass) and then staying at Garda, Como and Maggiore before returning via Switzerland and France.

Before we are ex-communicated, we have booked a September trip down to the Dordogne in the Starspirit so please be gentle with us.  

Brent & Sue


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Slightly envious - sounds like terrific fun. 

Hope you've got good breakdown cover though - counted at least three separate TVRs on the hard shoulder while coming back from Cornwall last Friday 


Regards,
John


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

So where do you put the thetford in one of those :lol:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The three TVRs would have been parked up waiting for the 911s to catch up :wink: :wink: 

Don't get taken in by Clarkson prattling on about TVR unreliability....we have had our Tuscan for 8 years and 40K miles with no problems whatsoever. A damn sight more reliable than my Toyota Avensis which had a new gearbox, turbo, shock absorber and wheel bearing before it had covered 15,000 miles 8O.

We had a Chimera for 2 years before the Tuscan.... again no problems.

Just realised that with this post, I am now asking for trouble and yes, we have AA full breakdown cover :roll:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Who needs a Thetford when you can use these??


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swish thru Switzerland*

 Now that it just the vehicle to swish over the St.Gothard pass with.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Brent

We also had a string of TVR's, 2 Tuscans and a Chim. Used to be great fun touring through France until Le Flic became really serious about exceeding the speed limits.

Have a much bigger engine these days though the 0 to 60 is a little slower  

Have a great trip

Mick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My first continental tour was as exciting as yours will be.
France, Switzerland and onto Italy. Ending up on the Venitian Lido for a weeks camping.
Return trip was via Austria, We were in Innsbruck when Marilyn Monroe died.
Thro a bit of Germany. Luxembourg Belgium and back into France.

That was in 1961 in a Ford Zodiac, home made roof box full of camping gear.. It was white and the registration number was 3565 UK
Dad didn`t do too bad for a miner.
I was a mere strippling of 11 and still remember quite a lot of the journey.
Mum didn`t realise that people over the water could not understand us, but we got by.

Dave p


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Mick

Just looked on your profile.......V10 6.8litres  . That is one big lump!


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Dave

Love the external sun visor!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hope you enjoy your trip in your Trevor,you know that was what it was originally going to be called before shortening it to TVR.

Trevor. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Back in one piece and only saw one UK motorhome all the time down there. We were negotiating a busy roundabout on the west side of Lake Garda and caught a glimpse of an 08 reg M/Home.....didn't have time to see more detail. Thought we saw the same vehicle a week later by Lake Como but could have been wrong as the temperature was in the mid 30'sC and may have been a mirage.

Hundreds of Dutch and German M/Homes.......obviously not affected by the STG/Euro rate 

And yes, was aware of the Trevor connection. Could have been worse.....IIRC, Datsun called one model a CEDRIC 8O


----------

